
Ask HN: How would you expose local Raspberry PI to Internet without third party? - rohan1024
I want to expose it to Internet because once that happens I can think of quite a few possibilities that would open up. I am listing some here of the top of my head:<p>1. Host a blog<p>2. Host a small private social network<p>3. Connect to my personal media server, streaming services, file server.<p>4. Monitor &quot;smart&quot; home. Car and other home utilities should be able to feed data into this PI.<p>5. Host alternate services for Google Keep, Calendar, etc,.<p>Currently my PI sits behind a NAT and can&#x27;t be access through web. But I think it should be possible to access it form outside because my BitTorrent client works  flawlessly. Can we create a similar PI network for discovery of other PIs and make them accessible from Internet? How would we go about building such a network?
======
jolmg
Host it on IPv6? I've never tried it, but I would think that it's just a
matter of opening a hole in your home router's firewall. I don't think any ISP
is doing dynamic IPv6, or at least I hope they're not, so your Raspberry PI
should always have the same global IPv6 address.

Anyway, this is one of the principal points of IPv6, to not only reach the
internet, but let the internet reach you.

Maybe in the future, we'll reach a point where it's common for households to
have symmetrical bandwidth and host their own stuff from their home instead of
having no option but to rely on VPS companies for that.

------
DataWraith
The obvious way to do it would be to forward a port in your router and then
keep a dynamic DNS service (DuckDNS, for example) updated with your external
IP address.

As for networks, I personally use the Yggdrasil Network [1] to connect to my
homeserver. Since it is a self-contained network, a blog hosted on there
wouldn't be visible to the web, but it's very, very convenient for private
access. It traverses NAT without any hassle once you connect to other peers.

If you do connect to the network, you probably want to also set a whitelist of
peers that are allowed to access your machine, otherwise it is open to the
entire network.

[1] [https://yggdrasil-network.github.io/](https://yggdrasil-
network.github.io/)

~~~
easytiger
I think his issue is that his ISP is behind a CGNat, so he can't hit the port.

I presume.

~~~
rohan1024
It's not CGNAT. My home router is behind ISP's NAT. It's double NAT.

------
bradknowles
Well, your ISP would be a third party, yes?

I think it would be pretty hard to expose yourself to the internet without
using your ISP, don’t you?

------
BOOSTERHIDROGEN
Have you consider wireguard ? Its fast and easy to setup with PI

